# Custom Polo Shirts for Marketing Tools



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi there!

It's Printsome again. Today we want to share with you one of our last creative exercices 
We already had made promotional customed t-shirts for Social Media and Start-ups. This time we have tried the same exercice with Marketing Tools but this time in polo shirts!

Link --> *http://printso.me/PoloTool*










Hootsuite, Hubspot, Moz, Google Analytics and Ahrefs! Check out the customised polo shirts we have designed for them!

Hope you like it


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

They look great


----------

